# Paramedic employment question



## SGTAirborne (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay gentlemen/ladies here is my dilemma. I live in south Florida (Broward) and I am state cert/lic paramedic/emt/fire. With the low amount of fire jobs that open up down here I need another job in the mean time. So here is the problem I have been facing for the past few months. Every job that I apply for (ER Tech, Private Ambulance etc..) say that I need at least a years experience in the field to be hired and they sight this every time they contact me back letting me know I have not been selected. I honestly don't know how I can get this experience without getting hired in the first place.

 I don't believe my resume is to blame for the lack of hiring. I am a 14 year active army vet (drill sergeant,paratrooper, combat vet etc.). I just need a little guidance/ideas from those that have more experience in this field. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 18, 2012)

SGTAirborne said:


> Okay gentlemen/ladies here is my dilemma. I live in south Florida (Broward) and I am state cert/lic paramedic/emt/fire. With the low amount of fire jobs that open up down here I need another job in the mean time. So here is the problem I have been facing for the past few months. Every job that I apply for (ER Tech, Private Ambulance etc..) say that I need at least a years experience in the field to be hired and they sight this every time they contact me back letting me know I have not been selected. I honestly don't know how I can get this experience without getting hired in the first place.
> 
> I don't believe my resume is to blame for the lack of hiring. I am a 14 year active army vet (drill sergeant,paratrooper, combat vet etc.). I just need a little guidance/ideas from those that have more experience in this field. Thanks in advance for any help.



Can you volunteer for a year?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Volunteer and build some connections. EMS is all about who you know and who knows you. Network network network. From what I've seen this is even more crucial in Fire where it's all politics and popularity. When going to the interviews it is probably a good idea not to let them know you are trying to get on with FD. Telling them that is basically like saying "hey I don't really want to work for you I want to be a firefighter but I'll do it long enough to get on with the FD and then I'm splitskies".


----------



## SGTAirborne (Jun 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Can you volunteer for a year?



There is only 1 volunteer department down here and you have to live within the city limits to volunteer. The fire jobs down here are stiff competition. Last year the city of Miami Beach had over 2000 applicants for 7 jobs. Most departments hire 1's and 2's here and there. 

I am really trying to get paramedic experience to work in health care jobs until a fire job comes along. I am also a full time nursing student so I am slowly leaving my fire department desires for the higher probability for a job in nursing.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 19, 2012)

SGTAirborne said:


> There is only 1 volunteer department down here and you have to live within the city limits to volunteer. The fire jobs down here are stiff competition. Last year the city of Miami Beach had over 2000 applicants for 7 jobs. Most departments hire 1's and 2's here and there.
> 
> I am really trying to get paramedic experience to work in health care jobs until a fire job comes along. I am also a full time nursing student so I am slowly leaving my fire department desires for the higher probability for a job in nursing.



FDNY had 60,000 applicants. 

It's tough. There has to be SOMEONE who will employ you. Keep looking.


----------



## legion1202 (Jun 19, 2012)

Same boat bro.  Thats why I am moving out of state. I work at AMR right now they just hired a bunch a few weeks ago. Palm Beach county is hiring 60 people by the end of the year. They love military Vets. Also How is your driving record/background?? A lot of hospitals in the area hire with no xp. You just need to have a good resume. List everything u did in medic school/fire. There are a lot of departments that allow volunteers. Palm Beach County, North palm Beach,etc. When did u get certified for medic?


----------



## SGTAirborne (Jun 21, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> Same boat bro.  Thats why I am moving out of state. I work at AMR right now they just hired a bunch a few weeks ago. Palm Beach county is hiring 60 people by the end of the year. They love military Vets. Also How is your driving record/background?? A lot of hospitals in the area hire with no xp. You just need to have a good resume. List everything u did in medic school/fire. There are a lot of departments that allow volunteers. Palm Beach County, North palm Beach,etc. When did u get certified for medic?



Yeah the hiring outlook here is pretty grim. I actually wish I had known this prior to putting in over two years of training/school. If I had known I would have gone into nursing or law enforcement (which is what I did in the military) from the start. I actually have a clear driving record. I've never even been pulled over so I guess that's good. I actually just went through the process with Hallendale Beach and was the top 4 (for 4 jobs) and failed the psyche personality test, which is mind boggling to me since I had to pass the same thing for drill sergeant school. I have been applying to alot of hospitals but I always seem to get the same automated email return saying that I don't have enough experience.  I'll post my resume (minus my personal info of course) so maybe people can see where I might be going wrong with it. I was certified in medic a few months ago.  

RESUME (don't mind the format from the copy/paste)

CAREER PROFILE
	Over 14 Years of experience in management and supervisory positions within national and global locations, earning multiple awards for leadership and performance. Expertise in training, mentoring, motivating, and leading cross-functional teams to meet and exceed operational goals. Strong program development and implementation background.
PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
	UNITED STATES ARMY	1998 to Present
	Military Policemen 
Fast-track military career through a series of increasingly responsible management positions leading small teams worldwide. Currently hold the rank of Sergeant, with a position as a Drill Sergeant. Honored with numerous commendations and awards for outstanding leadership, general management, and field operations:

	Special Reaction Team Member

•	Member of highly trained team equivalent to civilian Special Weapons and Tactics team. 

Military Police Desk Supervisor

•	3 years of experience managing the Law Enforcement Desk night operations for the largest community of Americans outside the United States, in Kasierslautern, Germany.
•	Directly supervised over 50 Army and Air Force Military Policemen conducting community patrols throughout the area of responsibility.

Undercover Drug Investigation Team Leader

•	Led a team of 10 in counter drug operations with full responsibility for work assignments, scheduling, performance review, disciplinary action, and long-term career planning/development/promotion.
•	Earned award from the Department of Defense for identifying over 300 narcotics subjects in a thirty day period.

Military Policemen

•	Led a fire team of three individuals during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Responsible for the safety and guidance of subordinates during two campaigns. Accountable for over 2 million dollars’ worth of government equipment.
•	Selected to provide personal security to the Secretary of Defense, the Army Chief of Staff, The United States Army Europe Commanding General, and numerous foreign dignitaries.

LICENSURE/CERTIFICATION
          Emergency Medical Technician – 
          Paramedic –
          ACLS, PALS, PEEP, BLS

EDUCATION

	Fire Academy
Minimum Standards 1 & 2 (Class Leader); Emergency Medical Technician Basic (Class Leader)
 College
•	Emergency Medical Services (76 Credit hours, 3.4 GPA; Dean’s List); Nursing (9 Credit hours, 3.95 GPA)
Military
•	Basic Noncommissioned Officers Course (Distinguished Honor Graduate); Nuclear, Chemical, Biological Defense School; Courtesy of Others Training; Domestic Violence Intervention Training; Undercover Narcotics Investigation Training; Equal Opportunity Leaders Course.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 21, 2012)

Way too detailed, dude. No one really cares that you went to BNCOC, or EO. Try toning down your military experience.

Another part of the problem is probably due to employers not wanting to pick up "damaged goods". We're perceived as PTSD-ridden heroes, and would you hire someone like that?


Substation in FL is hiring. You may need to move.


----------



## legion1202 (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ is right on the to much army info. There going to see your military papers. I would Briefly say you were in the military. I would put more of your medic expirence in there. You did X amount of 911 rides, your have x cert,etc. Get a letter or two from your instuctors.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most of the private ambulance companies will hire EMT's with no experience, almost all the new training classes at private companies are fresh EMT-B's.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^ I agree with both. WAYY too much Army experience listed. Impressive as it is. Most employers don't care about the details. Just the fact your claiming VET preference is good enough. Keep it simple stupid. (your not stupid) it's just a saying us Ol time FF/Medics are taught. Try will all the local Bambalance companies. Miami dade, AMR, American Ambulance, Medics, etc. Good Luck and thank you for your service!


----------



## Doczilla (Jun 21, 2012)

Www.Lee-ems.com its a bit of a drive, but one of the best systems in the country. They test regularly


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 21, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> ^^ is right on the to much army info. There going to see your military papers. I would Briefly say you were in the military. I would put more of your medic expirence in there. You did X amount of 911 rides, your have x cert,etc. Get a letter or two from your instuctors.



This and more emphasis is needed on your customer service skills.

EMS is way less like cop/military work and way more like being nice to people who call for help.  Show them that you can follow orders, show them that you can provide excellent customer service.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Jun 22, 2012)

Doczilla said:


> Www.Lee-ems.com its a bit of a drive, but one of the best systems in the country. They test regularly



Ironicly they have an EMT position that just opened yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Doczilla (Jun 22, 2012)

Highest paying agency in the country for EMTs. Paramedics get hired all the time. Stay on top of it. Trust me, brother.


----------



## SGTAirborne (Jun 23, 2012)

I really appreciate all of the advice. I will definately rework my resume. Glad no one said that I should be a cop with my background. That career path is not for me. I'm going to look into Lee county. Thanks again


----------



## SGTAirborne (Jul 29, 2012)

Well after taking the advice of everyone in here I finally got hired. Starting with Lee county at the end of August. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

